# Buying USD?



## Dunners (8 Nov 2004)

Seems like now would be a good time to buy some USD. I plan to buy approx EUR 5-8k worth.  My sister works for a local BOI branch so could probably sell me some with little or no commission.
However, I was just wondering if I'd get a better rate by doing an FX trade with a commercial bank?  Or is that too much hassle?
Advice appreciated!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2004)

Anything useful here?
<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li></li><li></li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->
If the money is for travelling then I've always found it handies to lodge the money to my credit card and draw it down while abroad at a cost of 1.75% built into the _PermanentTSB VISA_ foreign exchange conversion rate.

If you need to transfer the money then perhaps an online payment system like PayPal might be an option?


----------



## Dunners (8 Nov 2004)

*Buying USD*

Thanks Clubman.  It's not for travelling - I'm just trying to make a quick buck (!) by holding on to the cash until it's profitable to sell it back....


----------



## brianbmcd (11 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying USD*

Eh Dunners, you might want to hang on until it $1.35 to the €1 otherwise that quick buck might be a long time coming.

Brian


----------



## Dan The Man (11 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying USD*

It's heading north this morning: €1.2875


----------



## Jane (12 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying USD*

Going in the right direction again, 1.2928 today

Quick question, do you have to buy fx with cash or can you pay by credit card or cheque?

Tks,
J


----------



## Dunners (12 Nov 2004)

*Buying USD*

doesn't matter, I can do either cash or credit card...?


----------



## Jane (12 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying USD*

Thanks Dunners, just wondering what the banks accept?!


----------



## rainyday (13 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying USD*

Presumably if you buy foreign currency with your credit card it is treated as a cash advance - so the usual cash advance fee & interest from the date of purchase would apply - which would eliminate any chance of making a profit on the deal?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying USD*

*Presumably if you buy foreign currency with your credit card it is treated as a cash advance - so the usual cash advance fee & interest from the date of purchase would apply*

Not if the credit card account was preloaded with cash?


----------



## Jane (20 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying USD*

What about paying for it with a credit card cheque?


----------



## rainyday (20 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying USD*

Credit card cheques are treated as cash withdrawals, so same punitive fees would apply.


----------



## Jane (20 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying USD*

Thanks Rainyday !


----------



## brianbmcd (21 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying USD*

€1.31 and dropping [broken link removed]

Outlook for anyone buying US$ doesn't look good.....
"Friday 19th November 2004  By Michael Low - Moneycorp CFX Dealers Daily Forex Commentary &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 

"Good morning TGIF. Pressure on the dollar relented briefly yesterday, as the weekend meeting of the G20 came into sight. Also at 13.30 today, Alan Greenspan and Jean-Claude Trichet are taking part in a panel discussion entitled ‘Euro in wider circles’ and people will be listening for an adjective even stronger than ‘brutal’. As this correspondent believes in ‘Euro in ever decreasing circles’ it’s not surprising that I did not receive an invite to Frankfurt. This afternoon or at the least by Monday morning, the market is likely to regain its ‘cynical’ poise and continue its dollar bashing. In this scenario Sterling is likely to get left behind and the 1.40 €/£ can only be days away. "

Brian


----------



## Elcato (22 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying USD*



> Outlook for anyone buying US$ doesn't look good.....


GLENCAIRN STAR in the 12.30 at Southwell .....


----------



## Dan The Man (22 Nov 2004)

*Re: Buying USD*

'Hoof Hearted' & 'Ice Melted' were great runners in their day!


----------



## Elcato (22 Nov 2004)

See I told ya so.


----------



## brianbmcd (23 Nov 2004)

Christ Elcato,

Can't you send all AAMers SMS messgaes with this kind of info.?

Unfortunately I can't go on Friday but I presume you will be providing a free bar? 

Brian

PS. Nice one!


----------

